# Easton Circuit Wheels with Velomax Hubs



## MotobecaneLeChampion (Jan 30, 2009)

My new bike came with Easton Circuit 700c clincher wheels that have Velomax hubs. I have yet to put any miles on them. Has anyone had experience with these wheels? Any opinions?


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

A friend of mine has a set of these wheels. They are super nice. He is a pretty big guy at 6'4" probably around 200 lbs. They have held up well. They are some of the nicest hubs around.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

i rode tempest 2's for a couple years, about 6-7k miles. buy some spare spokes and keep an eye on the tension. If you run a 25 in back, be VERY slow inflating it, especially with CO2. 
otherwise, nice quality, and I LOVE the hubs.


----------



## rab (Apr 15, 2005)

My opinion is that these are some of the best wheels for the price.
I have a set of Eastons and a set of pre-Easton Velomax circuits, basically the same thing...
One set is my everyday training wheel, the other is on my cyclocross bike. I am small, weight 128, but put a pretty good beating on these wheels with no problems. I think I have done some slight truing on the 'cross wheels, but nothing major, which is impressive to me. For the weight, ~1650 g I think(?), you would probably be hardpressed to find something equivalent in that price range.
I use lighter wheels for racing, otherwise the circuits are the workhorses and mine have seen thousands of miles and left me very satisfied.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a set of Velomax Circuits and they rock. Been riding mine for probably close to 5 years. Had them trued once I think in that time. And I bought them used off Ebay. Before Neuvation came along, they were the bang for the buck wheelset around.


----------



## dtaffe (Feb 25, 2008)

I've had a set for 4-5 years. The rear doesn't get much use now, since I have a powertap, but the front has ?10k-12k miles on it and has never needed truing. I've changed bearings twice (I ride it in wet spring weather with some residual road-salt) but that's it. I couldn't be happier with them as training wheels, and I've raced them (since I don't have $$$ for dedicated race wheels.)


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great training wheels, seem to be bomb proof


----------

